# Yet another 2.5T question post...



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

So I've been on the lookout for a turbo for about 2 years now. I've been following a couple of guys to gauge what problems I could possibly run into and also making sure its worth doing in the first place. 

*What I currently have*

Early 2007 (150hp engine) wolfsburg 2.5 Jetta
Automatic transmission
neuspeed intake
awe exhaust
GIAC tune
suspension kit 
41K miles warranty ends at 50k or april 

*What I'm considering to have*
C2 Motorsport Stage 2 Turbo kit
http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....tegory_id=161&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58

*My Concerns*
1)I understand this voids warranty, but curious if this is the complete warranty. Meaning, will they deny me if I go for service or recalls?

2)I've seen maybe one or two threads with people that had problems with their automatic transmission lagging. Is this very common? I know the greyt swapped to a manual tranny, but I don't want to do that switch just yet. Is it pointless to get for an AT?

3)Although I'm not completely DIY with my car, I try to do as much as I can with me and my dub friends. I've installed the suspension and exhaust and intake, however, I'm still a rookie when it comes to problems with the car. I'd have to have a friend help diagnose it for me before proceeding to fix it. My question is it worth getting for beginner to intermediate leveled mechanics? Not that I want to install this myself, but I am curious if something breaks, would it be some crazy random issue that only a few people can fix? How is maintenance in other words.

4)Going back to stock; is it possible? Say I wanted to sell it back, would it be hard to go back? 


So these are pretty much the risk factors that I'm worried about. Would there be any others that I am missing? I'm just really trying to do my research before taking the plunge. I don't want to regret getting a nice upgrade, if I should have just waited and saved up for a 2011 A4. I've payed off the car and don't really feel like paying monthly again. 

What are your thoughts guys


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

You can (should) never be denied a TSB or recall.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a wheel bearing covered post turbo at a really unfriendly dealership. With the auto you gotta be mildly worried about the torque converter with a manual you gotta worry about the clutch and the diff blowing through the trans. I'd recomend looking into a mount set. Make sure you at least have a quality boost gauge, I personally would suggest Podi, I had a new south and it never read right. Swap to an AEM dry flow filter and make sure the MAF wires don't get pulled too tight. Have it in the back of your head that you want an o2j, o2j-b, o2m or an o2q transmission with lsd if the time comes. I'd highly recomend having a vcds as well

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Tq converter


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> I had a wheel bearing covered post turbo at a really unfriendly dealership. With the auto you gotta be mildly worried about the torque converter with a manual you gotta worry about the clutch and the diff blowing through the trans. I'd recomend looking into a mount set. Make sure you at least have a quality boost gauge, I personally would suggest Podi, I had a new south and it never read right. Swap to an AEM dry flow filter and make sure the MAF wires don't get pulled too tight. Have it in the back of your head that you want an o2j, o2j-b, o2m or an o2q transmission with lsd if the time comes. I'd highly recomend having a vcds as well
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


Dry Flow Filter - Is this the air intake? I've never even heard this kind. I didn't think I'd keep the neuspeed intake. I assume the c2 kit has its on proprietary intake. 

Tq converter - Does that mean i have to get one of those? How much do those usually cost? is it a bit much to install?

o2j, o2j-b, o2m or an o2q transmission with LSD - Is this for the conversion of a manual transmission swap? What exactly is this and what does it help with?

My friend has vag com for all my code checking needs. I keep considering getting one myself, but he is always around when i need codes scanned.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You will need a vag-com! 

Coming from experience, the turbo is awesome! But with your current set up there will be issues, first your torque converter will be your weakest link. IMO don't even think turbo until you've gotten a manual...the dry flow filter is just a filter, it is installed in place of the one that c2 supplies. Install is not easy, but not exactly really hard... Just tedious! Every part of the car is touched... Do you feel comfortable relocating the SAI? Pulling and installing wiring harnesses for injectors? UN bolting exhaust manifold, and pulling the studs? Pulling off your oil pan and replacing? Do you feel comfortable with -an fittings? And the inevitable hiccups that come along with boosting a car that isn't from the factory with it?

Your warranty will not be an issue once its gone, so wait til it is. You will get problems from dealers if you install it, then all of the sudden your transmission starts slipping. They WILL decline any warranty there. 

It's very important to weigh your options, think about your level of experience... Not your friends level....they won't be around that day that you blow the Coupler off you're charge piping! Will you know why your car isn't running and stuck on the side of the road? 

Keep tools ready! 

The kit can be reversed! You can take it off, but there will be little things that will make it a little difficult. Like injectors and harness. Cutting it to install OEM pig tails, is going to be a pain... Because there will be less wiring to play with.


C2's kit TRANSFORMS the car! It's phenomenal! 
We all have to start some where! Learning as you go isn't a bad way


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I wouldnt turbo an automatic... When i was going to do so, all my friends frok the dub world ( shop owners and such) that have been there for years, they told me that turbos and automatics arent really good, and they are very very prone to breaking. They are more complicated and expensive to fix. Auto trannies tend to be more expensive as well, and they dont hve much room for improvement.

On a manual, if you experience some slupping, you can change the clutch and flywheel, if you want to make it next to bulletproof, then you can upgrade the diff.... If you want it to be smoother, change the fluid

On an automatic, there are some options to improve the valve body and the torque converter, but they arent particularly good or recomended... They are merely bandaids...



sent from tapatalk


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

This is great feedback! Half of this information I've also heard which has had me contemplating and reading reviews for other with AT turbo for months.


Many experienced mechanics have told me the same about putting turbo with AT making my biggest worry with the transmission. However I've also heard from some of the same folks (about half) that say its slightly different with certain newer engines. One being the 2.5 since its a very reliable engine (still doesn't mean reliable tranny).

I'm somewhat comfortable doing some of the maintenance, but I don't have the knowledge or the experience to deal with spontaneous issues (another reason that has held me back this long). So my biggest worries is something blowing, and I'm sad to say that I have seen at least one dubber at each show with a leak or something blown up. Why would I have to relocate the SAI and install injectors? I thought that work gets done with the turbo install. I would be taking it to a shop to install. Unless you mean when they break, i'd have to do that?

I always feel torn because i really want boost! I love the feeling of the push, the sound of the dv, and the thrill of it all, but I feel like i've spent so much modding this current car. 

At the same time i feel like this is my project car. I've learned so much just working on this one. I've broken a few things, but learned to fix them to be way better and the cars payed off. Unless i parted out, sold the jetta and used that 4k for turbo as a downpayment for an a4?? Nah there would still be monthly payments, then I'd want a stage 2 apr tune and other parts which are just more expensive with audi. 


I think I may end up just waiting it out for 2 years and save for the A4. I not only want boost, but AWD + luxury comfort. My jett is super fun to play with, and although I sometimes feel its slow, I'd rather have fun with the reliability than deal with maintenance for broken hoses and what-not.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

The SAI relocating is a must for clearance reasons and the different injectors is again a must to keep up with the increase in demand of fuel. A shop will cost A LOT of money probably $400-$1000 depending on rates and if you have friends there.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Anile_eight said:


> The SAI relocating is a must for clearance reasons and the different injectors is again a must to keep up with the increase in demand of fuel. A shop will cost A LOT of money probably $400-$1000 depending on rates and if you have friends there.



Are you saying $400-$1000 for the turbo install? or that much for maintenance when crap breaks?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

lol, no the amount is for the install.. It's not hard, but it is simply long. There is a lot to do! Personally i'd take a weekend to knock it out. At least that is my plan. Hopefully i'll be able to get it in the new year sometime.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'd do it myself. it isnt particularly hard.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

My turbo install took me exactly 13 hours and 37 minutes lol
Installed it in my garage one Wednesday!

If you deal with hourly shop rates going at 90 bucks an hour, you'll see that the install is stupid expensive! Plus if the shop hasn't installed a kit yet (most haven't) then you're stuck with a bill that you'll freak about after 16 hours! 

I know this motor down to the last bolt now, and could probably cut the time down in a few areas, but figure another thousand dollars on install...figure another 400 to 500 for misc parts gauges etc here and there. And quickly you'll realize it isn't just a good idea to diy, but is a SMART IDEA!

If you want an a4, get that! You'll have a warranty, you'll be plenty happy with chipping it and you'll probably be much happier without doing a tranny swap!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

modifiying a car can get expensive and fast. trust me, i know.

sometimes the best option is to get a better car.

if an A4 is possible to you, then go ahead and do so.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are even thinking about selling then I would not get a turbo. Simply because its a lot of money to spend if you are not sure about keeping the car. 
Also you have an automatic. You only can go so far with an auto so take ur time thinking about the turbo.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Earlskey said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I've been on the lookout for a turbo for about 2 years now. I've been following a couple of guys to gauge what problems I could possibly run into and also making sure its worth doing in the first place.
> What are your thoughts guys


I have a 2007 Jetta base model. I installed the stg 2 turbo kit Oct/08. I have about 40,000 on the kit now. I have had no trouble since installation. I also have a 5 spd not auto. I do drive the car and am not extremely easy on it either. If you don't abuse it, it will last. Some people could break a crow bar in a sand box. Yes I do get on it....a lot. The trans has held up as well as the stock OEM clutch. I would do it again.:thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

darkk said:


> I have a 2007 Jetta base model. I installed the stg 2 turbo kit Oct/08. I have about 40,000 on the kit now. I have had no trouble since installation. I also have a 5 spd not auto. I do drive the car and am not extremely easy on it either. If you don't abuse it, it will last. Some people could break a crow bar in a sand box. Yes I do get on it....a lot. The trans has held up as well as the stock OEM clutch. I would do it again.:thumbup:


I think you just answered my question.... lol I was going to ask who out there is still on the stock 5spd trans?... I think my clutch i starting to go though so I don't know long it would hold up to the extra power if at all...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

darkk said:


> I have a 2007 Jetta base model. I installed the stg 2 turbo kit Oct/08. I have about 40,000 on the kit now. I have had no trouble since installation. I also have a 5 spd not auto. I do drive the car and am not extremely easy on it either. If you don't abuse it, it will last. Some people could break a crow bar in a sand box. Yes I do get on it....a lot. The trans has held up as well as the stock OEM clutch. I would do it again.:thumbup:


not even and LSD?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i noticed this past weekend that my clutch is starting to slip when doing a 3rd gear pull from a low rpm. slips from about 3000 to 4500 rpm, then it catches again.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> i noticed this past weekend that my clutch is starting to slip when doing a 3rd gear pull from a low rpm. slips from about 3000 to 4500 rpm, then it catches again.


Right where boots comes in and peaks... lol rather convenient.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> not even and LSD?


Nope, all stock with slightly taller tires too, 235x35x19. I'm an older guy (64) but I've been a gearhead for a very long time. I've always been the guy everyone says has the fastest car in town. Maybe not today, but that has been my past. I do drive my car to it's potential even without LSD. My clutch isn't slipping either. I have learned use, not abuse my car. Yes my car spins tire in 3 gears just like some of you guys. Just no hole shot burn outs.:thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

darkk said:


> Nope, all stock with slightly taller tires too, 235x35x19. I'm an older guy (64) but I've been a gearhead for a very long time. I've always been the guy everyone says has the fastest car in town. Maybe not today, but that has been my past. I do drive my car to it's potential even without LSD. My clutch isn't slipping either. I have learned use, not abuse my car. Yes my car spins tire in 3 gears just like some of you guys. Just no hole shot burn outs.:thumbup:


You remind me exactly of my dad.... and I am actually happy to say that! I can certainly appreciate that one congrats!


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Earlskey said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I've been on the lookout for a turbo for about 2 years now. I've been following a couple of guys to gauge what problems I could possibly run into and also making sure its worth doing in the first place.
> 
> ...


I've always had the same questions. I currently have a 6 speed auto 2.5L Jetta. I have pieced together a kit from various places and a lot of DIY items. My only fear is that the torque converter would blow or fail on me. I would much rather do a manual swap instead of turbo.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you want to keep the car, if you can and are willing to do the swap, do it!

there are MANY upsides... the downsides are few, but important as well: a tranny swap lowers the value of the car, the manual cars are harder to sell, they are worth less... but they are so much more fun!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm debating between a number of things....

Do I swap the 6spd in... if I do then do I do an LSD?

Either way I'll have to replace the clutch whether I keep the stock 5 spd or go for the 6spd

Next is about gauges
At minimum I'd like to get a boost gauge and AFR... I'm thinking about oil temp/pressure and even EGT.... Don't think i'm missing any others. 

Thoughts or other recommendations?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I think those are all the possible gauges... Lol, too many! But it never hurts, right? 

The lsd isnt needed, but it is recommended by many...

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> I think those are all the possible gauges... Lol, too many! But it never hurts, right?
> 
> The lsd isnt needed, but it is recommended by many...
> 
> sent from tapatalk


Agreed it can al be good info but it would tally to a decent penny but it will ensure that the more expensive investments are still doing fine.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

You can do afr and boost first, then add thr rest

sent from tapatalk


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I would do boost and exhaust temp if I had to pick 2 gauges.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

boost and WIDE BAND AF is MOST important.
you will catch more issues quicker with them. EGT is good too but you'll see a problem faster with a AF and boost spike.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> boost and WIDE BAND AF is MOST important.
> you will catch more issues quicker with them. EGT is good too but you'll see a problem faster with a AF and boost spike.


That's what I was thinking... 

now EGT over oil pressure or temp? The only issue there is that I don't know what pressure the oil is at idle... cruise then WOT. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Earlskey said:


> Dry Flow Filter - Is this the air intake? I've never even heard this kind. I didn't think I'd keep the neuspeed intake. I assume the c2 kit has its on proprietary intake.
> 
> Tq converter - Does that mean i have to get one of those? How much do those usually cost? is it a bit much to install?
> 
> ...


1. AEM dry flow is an air filter. Its a k&n minus the oil
2. Those are all manual transmissions people have used on the 2.5 because neither the auto or manual is worth crap
3. You'll be wanting to datalog a few times a month so if the friend doesn't mind tagging along on datalogging adventures all the time more power to you

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> The lsd isnt needed until the stock diff blows through the stock 5 speed manual


Fixed... Again if anyone on here is thinkin trans swap go with a 2.0T, 1.8T, or 1.9TDI trans... LSD recomended 


Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i cant stop from saying how much fun the 02q is! it trully makes me smile every day!

and the LSD hasnt been installed yet...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i cant stop from saying how much fun the 02q is! it trully makes me smile every day!
> 
> and the LSD hasnt been installed yet...


That's what I am currently looking for...


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Anile_eight said:


> That's what I am currently looking for...


I've been looking for about 3 months now, I may just go with a o2j swap with a tall TDI 5th.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

legitcobra said:


> I've been looking for about 3 months now, I may just go with a o2j swap with a tall TDI 5th.


That would be easier to put a 5 speed back in a lot less work lol. I think the tdi 5th would help. I thought I saw it drop the revs around 300-500 depending what you get. 

Now the 02j came in what year? Im pretty sure I've got the 02a unless I've gotten things mixed up.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> That's what I am currently looking for...


So much fun. If you were local, i'd let you drive it...

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> So much fun. If you were local, i'd let you drive it...
> 
> sent from tapatalk


I know you love it! Lol... I appreciate the gesture though! 

No one around me has installed an LSD into an 02q so I really can't get a proper quote for the install my guess is hopefully no more than $500.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Anile_eight said:


> I know you love it! Lol... I appreciate the gesture though!
> 
> No one around me has installed an LSD into an 02q so I really can't get a proper quote for the install my guess is hopefully no more than $500.


We paid $500 for an LSD install on a 95 GTI VR6 trans. And we brought the trans only to the shop! And that was about 7-8 years ago!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

darkk said:


> We paid $500 for an LSD install on a 95 GTI VR6 trans. And we brought the trans only to the shop! And that was about 7-8 years ago!


Yea, ill be brining the trans right to them... we'll see I guess


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Trans question thought...

I got told that the trans im looking at will fit 
GOLF 08-09 M.T.; 6 spd GOLF 10-11 M.T.; 6 spd, ID (2.0L), trans code "KDQ"
What trans is it? I know ill need the trans code to make sure the axles fit properly and get the correct slave cylinder. Suggestions?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Another trans though... can I just buy a newer 2.5L trans and swap in the diff there because isn't the diff the weak part? The trans can handle the 300hp can't it? My thoughts are this only because the install would be a lot easier and cheaper as I wouldn't need the additional parts. My current trans has seen better days. Im the second owner and had the trans oil test and Blackstone said I had enough iron in it to turn the oil abrasive...so this tells me it would be in my best interest to swap it out before I put more power through it.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

the o2q 6 speed is good for bragging rights, is decently strong, and is better in auto-x or road racing. the 5MT will be better for drag and street racing.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

See I don't really find a need for a6 speed. I'm searching for a taller 5th and then going to LSD that bad boy. Call it done. I'm thinking about trying to get a used Trans, built with cryo treated gears and hardened synchro's does any body know if anyone makes stronger/better shift forks in there?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Probably not for our engine as its not a big market.

But I have been thinking about the taller 5th as well with the lsd.


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Fully Priced out my 6 speed swap its about 1.6k alone in parts....


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

legitcobra said:


> Fully Priced out my 6 speed swap its about 1.6k alone in parts....


It's not for the faint of heart, but then again, neither is a turbo kit + install.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> the o2q 6 speed is good for bragging rights, is decently strong, and is better in auto-x or road racing. the 5MT will be better for drag and street racing.


the 02q is VERY short... but it still is fairly comfortable for the daily and very good on mpgs


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The turbo is a big pill to swallow for sure... And honestly i'm thinking an LSD could actually drastically improve the cars ability to launch which in my case is a big improvement. I can't get into boost from a dig, because all the car will do is sit there and burn the tires off. The 2nd comes in and I start to move...then by 3rd i'm hooking up a bit and almost instantly at 90mph...

If I could get my wife to green flag an LSD, then I would...but she isn't interested in hearing about what my car "needs" lately


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea.... there is no doubt I want the LSD but it's more if I put it into the replacement 5spd 02A or the 6spd 02Q... 1.6K is a lot more affordable that I thought (excluding LSD and LSD install). I'm just more worried i'd forget parts or get the wrong ones.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Does any one know if through the years from 2006-2009 the 02Q transmission in the GTI changed at all. Would it make any difference if i picked up a 2007 transmission or a 2009 transmission minus the mileage? I think it was only the 6 spd 02Q transmission that came with it... right?

I've been seeing the trans code KDQ what does that mean? i thought they were 02Q. Help on this?


Apparently the KDQ code is from a 2008-2009 GTI/R32 6 spd 02M transmission:

KDQ, JLW, KNU* - Gear ratios:	3.36 2.09 1.47 1.10 1.11 .93
2008-2009 Golf/R32/GTI 2.0ltr

"02M" 6 Speed , hydro clutch, dual final drive


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure... However i'm pretty sure almost any Trans from the newer VW models will work. Its just a matter of checking it out in person


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been researching for.months. you can use the o2j 5 speed, o2q 6 speed, o2m 6 speed. From either a MK4 or 5 1.8t, 2.0t, or VR6. Hope that helps.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

legitcobra said:


> I've been researching for.months. you can use the o2j 5 speed, o2q 6 speed, o2m 6 speed. From either a MK4 or 5 1.8t, 2.0t, or VR6. Hope that helps.


agreed! 2.5 has some good tranny swaps available to it


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> agreed! 2.5 has some good tranny swaps available to it


Hmmm that is good to hear. Its just finding all of the correct parts for it...axles, slave cylinder, making sure the bolts are long enough etc...

Talked to Gary Peloquin and he did say the 08+ are better than the previous.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Just make sure the top of the flange/bell housing has enough clearance. I know there are several *older* transmissions that bolt up but need to be ground slightly at the top to avoid damaging/cracking the donor transmission. Nothing serious or major machine work, simple grinding....:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

YES! listen to darkk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah pretty much any trans is gonna need a mild grind up top. Timing cover cracks before the donor trans though
Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> The turbo is a big pill to swallow for sure... And honestly i'm thinking an LSD could actually drastically improve the cars ability to launch which in my case is a big improvement. I can't get into boost from a dig, because all the car will do is sit there and burn the tires off. The 2nd comes in and I start to move...then by 3rd i'm hooking up a bit and almost instantly at 90mph...
> 
> If I could get my wife to green flag an LSD, then I would...but she isn't interested in hearing about what my car "needs" lately


Tyler in our neck of the wood LSD doesn't help as much as you'd think. No traction short of a location change. If its raining I can't go WOT till 3rd even with full mounts and LSD on the o2j b

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> YES! listen to darkk


Yup yup. I know that is probably the first think ill do. The 10mm longer bolt will be interesting to locate.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

darkk said:


> Just make sure the top of the flange/bell housing has enough clearance. I know there are several *older* transmissions that bolt up but need to be ground slightly at the top to avoid damaging/cracking the donor transmission. Nothing serious or major machine work, simple grinding....:thumbup:





BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> Yeah pretty much any trans is gonna need a mild grind up top. Timing cover cracks before the donor trans though
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


i thought this was already common knowledge! 

if not, well... always measure and trim.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> i thought this was already common knowledge!
> 
> if not, well... always measure and trim.


hahahaha....can you say that with a straight face after hearing some of the questions and answers on the Vortex? hahahaha.......:laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

common knowledge and common sence don't come around the site much:banghead::laugh:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> common knowledge and common sence don't come around the site much:banghead::laugh:


A number of threads have shown this...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm in the process of ordering parts for the 5 spd to 6 spd swap and I have a question. Do i have to get GLI axles or are they the exact same as the GTI axles? (I have a jetta) I don't know if they are the exact same of what? I tried to search but didn't come up with anything definitive.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

did you try with the parts dept?? i'm sure that they'd know


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Anile_eight said:


> I'm in the process of ordering parts for the 5 spd to 6 spd swap and I have a question. Do i have to get GLI axles or are they the exact same as the GTI axles? (I have a jetta) I don't know if they are the exact same of what? I tried to search but didn't come up with anything definitive.


You can use GLI or GTI axles, as long as you have the correct axle flanges. :thumbup:


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

legitcobra said:


> You can use GLI or GTI axles, as long as you have the correct axle flanges. :thumbup:


I've been considering raxles which might be another choice for you.

I may have said this before, but, if I were to do the swap again, I would build up the trans first and get a proper clutch this time. At the least, a lsd and new clutch shouldn't be ruled out when doing the swap.


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> I've been considering raxles which might be another choice for you.
> 
> I may have said this before, but, if I were to do the swap again, I would build up the trans first and get a proper clutch this time. At the least, a lsd and new clutch shouldn't be ruled out when doing the swap.


Well I originally had my swap gonna be done around April, but I changed my mind to wait till July. I'm gonna wait until I have an LSD and able to get Raxles so I can go Lower


----------

